# Att'n Map Geeks



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Can you be a little more specific as to what would be on the maps. As far as layout is concerned, I think that a hillshaded topo would be your best bet for 2D maps but you should also provide a perspective view with aerial photography draped over the topography. This way you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## relikpaul (Feb 20, 2008)

I am cartographer in flagstaff and work with GIS i have 6 years of experience and if you needed any help let me me know.
thanks jb 





El Flaco said:


> Yo BC Skiing Buzzards-
> 
> The company I'm working for develops a GPS mapping product for Magellan and Bushnell (soon) backcountry GPS devices. As a secondary product, we are going to offer supplemental downloadable 2D 'Print-and-Go' topo maps - more or less a 7.5 topo, but with refined trail data, additional point-of-interest data, and land use boundaries. We're planning on offering them as backups for folks who download the map data, and for other folks who download & print maps from Trails.com & other sites or REI's kiosks.
> 
> ...


----------



## davecosnowboarder (Apr 25, 2007)

I am a land surveyor in boulder and would enjoy checking out these maps and could pass them around the office for others to review. I personally ride caribou, loveland pass, and ski at brainard lake. There are a few guys here at work that ski in rocky mnt national park often.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## darren (Jun 29, 2004)

hey. i'm interested in offering some feedback. i live in empire and have some experience making maps - i made the maps in whitewater of the southern rockies, gps,gis, surveying stufff too. i'm looking to figure out Berthoud pass area this winter. let me know if you're still looking for help. [email protected]

darren


----------

